# Home Office



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

This is a home office I did that incorporates a toy box bench seat under the window. White melamine cabinets with poplar fronts and a hand brushed glaze finish.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice work. But there is actually such a thing as a "traditional" home office? Because I know I would not want anything even remotely resembling that one.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

I was thinking traditional because it is raised panel doors and crown molding and such. That isn't typical for my projects for quite a while now.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Really excellent job - well done !


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice transition from empty space to a comfortable, functional office space they could be proud of.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice outcome , and much better than anything I could do


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! That's beautiful.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1 what they all said.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, David.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Turned out very well, David. Looks great.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

would give 2 thumbs up or more


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

marecat3 said:


> would give 2 thumbs up or more


Yes it’s way above my pay grade


----------



## dayzman (Nov 29, 2009)

great job! Love it


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice job, David. I like it.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow. Really nice office space.

Frank


----------

